

Show HN: India News Digest [ Android ] - javajack
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.timesbuzz.news

======
javajack
I am not much active on Hacker News. I have mostly been a non registered
casual reader of this community. So pardon me if I break any rules.

I have built this app in 3 weeks flat. The development includes the API
implementation as well.

I wanted to learn Android, but I did not want to start learning with small
hello world programs.

Moreover I have distress for crapware published in Play Store. So I begun my
Android Learning on a serious footing.

I would love to have a discussion with HN Peers about the app Design, Content
marketing techniques, App SEO and Growth of mobile and android in India.

I will be glad if someone hunts this out on ProductHunt, People seem to be
more feedback savvy there. It seems subset of people interacting here would be
there as well :)

Basically I am learning many many things at once. Addressing N + 1 problem in
the field of idea execution !!! Begun with idea and ended up having many tasks
than just App development !!

Android Development, API Development, App SEO, Content Marketing ! It is very
tiresome yet joyful activity :)

